

Show HN: iOS Product Suggestions Based on Browsing History - redeemedfadi
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rately-shopper/id757272205?mt=8

======
dang
Sockpuppets get banned and ring voters eventually lose voting privileges.
Please don't.

------
minimaxir
It's interesting that there are 3 different people who created accounts just
to comment on _this_ submission. :p

------
vishigondi
Looks like I have an old account and have the right to comment. :p

The app looks cool though.

